# Récupération de données après partition disque dur externe



## bouz6 (11 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté récemment un disque dur externe 320GO pour stocker mes photos et autres que j'ai sur mon mac.
Voulant pouvoir utiliser mon DD aussi bien sur mon mac que sur des PC, j'ai cru bêtement qu'il suffisait que je le partitionne en deux parties : une pour mac en format MAC OS étendue (journalisé) et l'autre pour PC en format FAT-32. Ca déjà je ne sais pas si ça peut fonctionner ou pas?
Mon vrai problème c'est que j'ai fait ma connerie jusqu'au bout en oubliant bien évidemment de sauvegarder mes fichiers et que je me retrouve donc avec un DD en deux parties, sans fichier lisible. 
Je ne l'ai pas formaté et dans la partie MAC je vois que le disque comporte 46 fichiers, c'est donc qu'ils sont bien là..
J'ai cherché un peu sur le net des logiciels de récupération de données mais je dois avouer que je suis un peu perdue.
Quelqu'un a une idée?
Merci par avance


----------



## edd72 (11 Février 2011)

Si tes fichiers sont là, où est ton problème?


----------



## bouz6 (11 Février 2011)

Mon problème est qu'ils n'apparaissent pas, ils ne sont pas lisibles. Je vois qu'il y a des fichiers quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque mais pas quand j'ouvre mon DD.


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2011)

bouz6 a dit:


> Mon problème est qu'ils n'apparaissent pas, ils ne sont pas lisibles. Je vois qu'il y a des fichiers quand je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque mais pas quand j'ouvre mon DD.



Bonjour,
Sur la partie Mac (HFS+), teste =====> Datarescue3 
Il y a une version d'évaluation sur leur site ( limitée à un seul fichier récupéré par session).


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Sur la partie Mac (HFS+), teste =====> Datarescue3
> Il y a une version d'évaluation sur leur site ( limitée à un seul fichier récupéré par session).



Pourquoi "sur la partie Mac" ? DR se moque bien du format du disque, en mode recherche approfondie, il récupère aussi bien sur de l'HFS que sur du NTFS ou du FAT !


----------



## subsole (11 Février 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi "sur la partie Mac" ? DR se moque bien du format du disque, en mode recherche approfondie, il récupère aussi bien sur de l'HFS que sur du NTFS ou du FAT !



Bonjour, 
C'est la bonne nouvelle du jour. 
Ne bricolant qu'exclusivement sur Mac, je ne le savais pas.  :rose:
Jusqu'ici je n'ai pas eu à tripatouiller des DD FAT/NTFS associés à un Mac, voilà , voilà. 
C'est bon à savoir.


----------



## bouz6 (11 Février 2011)

ok merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais tenter et vous dirais.


----------



## bouz6 (11 Février 2011)

ok Merci ça fonctionne.


----------

